# Any one set up a small business in the UAE?



## Bigjimbo

If anyone has I would appreciate some details. Myself and a friend are kicking an idea round at the moment but need to know where to start?!?


----------



## Mr Rossi

A big subject, what do you want to know? PM me if you want.


----------



## sanjaysm

Hi,
I have been struggling with the same issue for setting up a business for printing services and printing or embroidery on Tshirts.

Did a lot of checking in and around Dubai and found costs to jump in range of 80k plus with a tiny office in Dubai. 

As this was expensive for me, then a friend guided me to RAKIA, a free zone in Ras Al Khaimah, different than RAK Free zone and was very happy with what I found, ended up with a free zone licence with just an investment of 27k, small office, 2 visas and excellent support from them. The setup and co-operation was so easy, it feels like visiting friends, never a feel of being in a government kind of place. 

I will suggest you have a look. their site is rak-ia dot com. If you need help, feel free to call me on xxxxxx. I'd be glad to help you avoid making some mistakes and delays I did as I had no one to guide me  Sanjay


----------



## R_Smithy

sanjaysm said:


> Hi,
> I have been struggling with the same issue for setting up a business for printing services and printing or embroidery on Tshirts.
> 
> Did a lot of checking in and around Dubai and found costs to jump in range of 80k plus with a tiny office in Dubai.
> 
> As this was expensive for me, then a friend guided me to RAKIA, a free zone in Ras Al Khaimah, different than RAK Free zone and was very happy with what I found, ended up with a free zone licence with just an investment of 27k, small office, 2 visas and excellent support from them. The setup and co-operation was so easy, it feels like visiting friends, never a feel of being in a government kind of place.
> 
> I will suggest you have a look. their site is rak-ia dot com. If you need help, feel free to call me on xxxxxxxx. I'd be glad to help you avoid making some mistakes and delays I did as I had no one to guide me  Sanjay


Hi Sanjaysm, I have also been looking into setting up a freezone company. After the initial 27k Investment do you also have to pay monthly fee's?


----------



## alex dubai

Here a breakdown of costs for a media city llc for u to compare.

The smallest setup would be in the business centre, its essentially a desk but with a full llc licence and up to 2 visas.
Rent is 20k
Licence 15k
Monthly it package 750,-

Hope this helps


----------



## R_Smithy

alex dubai said:


> Here a breakdown of costs for a media city llc for u to compare.
> 
> The smallest setup would be in the business centre, its essentially a desk but with a full llc licence and up to 2 visas.
> Rent is 20k
> Licence 15k
> Monthly it package 750,-
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi Alex, thanks for the info.


----------



## sanjaysm

*Setting up Biz in UAE*



R_Smithy said:


> Hi Sanjaysm, I have also been looking into setting up a freezone company. After the initial 27k Investment do you also have to pay monthly fee's?


Hi R_Smithy, 

There are no monthly costs, just the additional cost for visa, all year nothing more, very affordable for any start up company that needs support in initial period


----------



## sanjaysm

alex dubai said:


> Here a breakdown of costs for a media city llc for u to compare.
> 
> The smallest setup would be in the business centre, its essentially a desk but with a full llc licence and up to 2 visas.
> Rent is 20k
> Licence 15k
> Monthly it package 750,-
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks Alex for the info but adding the cost incl monthly IT costs, it turns out to be 53000 while a similar General Trading company (FZC) is possible to be setup in Ajman Free zone with a smart office which is a sharing desk with 2 visas, 100% ownership. This is another option to start low. The smart office cost also includes water and electricity. Hope this helps someone looking to start new.


----------



## Tony J

alex dubai said:


> Here a breakdown of costs for a media city llc for u to compare.
> 
> The smallest setup would be in the business centre, its essentially a desk but with a full llc licence and up to 2 visas.
> Rent is 20k
> Licence 15k
> Monthly it package 750,-
> 
> Hope this helps




Hi, I would like to go for this. Could you give me the phone no, of the person in charge?

Thanks, Tony.


----------



## fcjb1970

If it is something where you can do most work remotely Virtual Zone is an inexpensive option
Virtuzone


----------



## Akumarhtt

there is no monthly charges as i know. media city comes under tecom. it is one of the costly freezone in dubai. there are so many other fzs are there in uae which gives good packages.


----------



## fcjb1970

R_Smithy said:


> Just found out about www flyingcolour . com they look like they have some competitive packages for setting up freezone companies, they are based in Bur Dubai.


Also virtualzone, vz . ae, seem to have a pretty simple straightforward model.


----------



## R_Smithy

fcjb1970 said:


> Also virtualzone, vz . ae, seem to have a pretty simple straightforward model.


HI Fcjb1970, yes VZ does have a simple straight forward model but there are companies out there which are about 15,000AED cheaper, but you get what you pay for in this life so it maybe false economy to go with the cheaper companies. I will be setting up a company in the next 2-3 months so will report back with some info at this time. Havent made up my mind who I will use yet. VZ did see seem a professional outfit when I visited their office in Jumeriah.


----------



## sanjaysm

*Setting up Business in UAE*



R_Smithy said:


> Just found out about www flyingcolour . com they look like they have some competitive packages for setting up freezone companies, they are based in Bur Dubai.


I also checked with a few agents, the packages do sound good as an overview but adding their consultancy services burdens your pockets by another 10-15k. Setting up Biz in Ajman or RAKIA is pretty simple and easy to DIY. 

I have dealt with both free zones right from establishment to getting visas, would be glad to help anyone who could use some help. drop me an email or call me on xxxxxx. There are no fees so don't worry


----------



## Tropic

sanjaysm said:


> I also checked with a few agents, the packages do sound good as an overview but adding their consultancy services burdens your pockets by another 10-15k. Setting up Biz in Ajman or RAKIA is pretty simple and easy to DIY.
> 
> I have dealt with both free zones right from establishment to getting visas, would be glad to help anyone who could use some help. drop me an email or call me on xxxxxx. There are no fees so don't worry


Does setting up a business with virtuzone only allow residance visa in fujairah or can u live in dubai also?


----------



## suzieq123

Does anyone know what exactly you need to get a trade license in a free trade zone? First I was told we needed proof of "intent to lease", then I was told we needed to sign a lease, now being told the space needs to be built out and ready to occupy. It seems like it shouldn't be this hard!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid

Hi Sanjay, Currently i am working in a company, however i am looking to start my own business, and need some guidance on the same.

Since i am on a sponsored Residence Visa by my company...can i start the process for registering the company in RAK FZ or AJMAN FZ...also any thoughts on JLT FZ?

DO I NEED TO GIVE DETAILS ON MY CASH DEPOSITS ETC IN BANK AND ANY OTHER COLLATERAL?
I would like to know more about your experience and also get a better understanding...Thanks


----------



## sanjaysm12

check on google for freezones in Ajman and Ras Al Khaimah for comparison, have heard they offer easy start at low costs


----------



## sanjaysm12

some Freezones may need a NOC letter from your sponsor but that can be worked out if you speak to them directly. Freezones in Ajman and RAK are cheaper and easier to start, you can live anywhere in UAE with visas issued from them, and operate from home or a virtual office. Good for companies who just need an online presence.



Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hi Sanjay, Currently i am working in a company, however i am looking to start my own business, and need some guidance on the same.
> 
> Since i am on a sponsored Residence Visa by my company...can i start the process for registering the company in RAK FZ or AJMAN FZ...also any thoughts on JLT FZ?
> 
> DO I NEED TO GIVE DETAILS ON MY CASH DEPOSITS ETC IN BANK AND ANY OTHER COLLATERAL?
> I would like to know more about your experience and also get a better understanding...Thanks


----------



## Grt1

If its a service you are planning to sell than these are the professional business license costs in Dubai ...

Professional service licence cost - 6 to 8k approx
sponsorship Local Sponsor - 6 to 8k approx
Company Immigration Card and Company Labour Card - 3500 AED
Rent of the Shop or Office - (depends on where which area you rent)

The renewal cost is the same each year...


----------



## Maxfree

I see lots of people looking for a company set-up just to get UAE residency. Most have no actual business in the UAE itself. Nowadays all what you need is a connected computer to do your work remotely. So if anyone falls into this category please PM me. I am looking for people to partner with in a company set-up. 5 partners the cost would be very low, less than 10000 AED including visa cost.


----------



## emirati

In my opinion, before opening any office or even getting a license to run the business, get in touch with some friends who can help you with billing. Get some clients who can give you some revenue. When you see yourself on your feet and making some money- getting a license is just a matter of paper work.

Best of luck


----------



## saraswat

emirati said:


> In my opinion, before opening any office or even getting a license to run the business, get in touch with some friends who can help you with billing. Get some clients who can give you some revenue. When you see yourself on your feet and making some money- getting a license is just a matter of paper work.
> 
> Best of luck


I agree with the basis of what you are saying, but would just like to point out that if one were to do that here, they would inadvertently expose themselves towards a real risk of trouble. Doing any kind of business without the relevant permissions / paperwork / licenses carries with it some really stiff penalties ... surveying the market etc is definitely advisable but not conducting actual business ....

Of course, I am sure there exist people who don't follow the rules and get away with it, but the risk-reward ratio there is not in favor of reward ....


----------



## alexclinton

Dubai is one of the favorite tourist destination ... just think of some kind of business related with this theme .... for starting ... try to setup your business in Dubai media city ... good place for newbie


----------



## kismatco

I have just finished setting Up My FreeZone company with almost 28K including everything PM me if anyone needs help  Just want to add one more thing people are missing The minimal paid up capital requirement which varies from free zone to free zone


----------



## Maxfree

kismatco said:


> I have just finished setting Up My FreeZone company with almost 28K including everything PM me if anyone needs help  Just want to add one more thing people are missing The minimal paid up capital requirement which varies from free zone to free zone


Hi Kismatco,

Could you please provide more information. I can't PM yet as I have not enough posts. Could you PM me your contacts.

Thanks,


----------



## kismatco

Maxfree said:


> Hi Kismatco,
> 
> Could you please provide more information. I can't PM yet as I have not enough posts. Could you PM me your contacts.
> 
> Thanks,


Sent you my email and skype


----------



## Shanley

Can you also send me the info please, or email address. Thanks


----------



## soe win

*Hi*



Maxfree said:


> I see lots of people looking for a company set-up just to get UAE residency. Most have no actual business in the UAE itself. Nowadays all what you need is a connected computer to do your work remotely. So if anyone falls into this category please PM me. I am looking for people to partner with in a company set-up. 5 partners the cost would be very low, less than 10000 AED including visa cost.


Dear ,

I am interested about your plan ,pls send me more detail to my mail for further .

Regards,


----------



## Maxfree

soe win said:


> Dear ,
> 
> I am interested about your plan ,pls send me more detail to my mail for further .
> 
> Regards,


Hi, I couldn't PM you. You need over 5 posts to be able to PM.


----------



## kismatco

Maxfree said:


> I see lots of people looking for a company set-up just to get UAE residency. Most have no actual business in the UAE itself. Nowadays all what you need is a connected computer to do your work remotely. So if anyone falls into this category please PM me. I am looking for people to partner with in a company set-up. 5 partners the cost would be very low, less than 10000 AED including visa cost.



I`d like to point out one thing here, lets say you have 3 people performing different type of business activities no free zone will tolerate this as you are not paying for all activities also on yearly audit report you submit to free zone that will create problems too ... So in case of join venture make sure all partners have same kind of business activities as there is risk in case partners don't have a common business activity ...


----------



## Maxfree

kismatco said:


> I`d like to point out one thing here, lets say you have 3 people performing different type of business activities no free zone will tolerate this as you are not paying for all activities also on yearly audit report you submit to free zone that will create problems too ... So in case of join venture make sure all partners have same kind of business activities as there is risk in case partners don't have a common business activity ...


1- There is no capital or audit report required in FFZ 
2- There is zero activities in the UAE so I don't know which activities the free zone will not tolerate!

The guys working in FFZ know very well that many companies formed just to get the residency with no actual business.


----------



## kismatco

first off i am not trying to discourage you or anything i am saying that you need to submit a business plan rite ? if lets say you have 3 partners with different type of activities you will either have to have 3 business plans, but for each activity you will have to buy separate license , Because that's how your free zone is making money ... so that is risky ... you will have to find partners who have same business activity as you ...


Maxfree said:


> 1- There is no capital or audit report required in FFZ
> 2- There is zero activities in the UAE so I don't know which activities the free zone will not tolerate!
> 
> The guys working in FFZ know very well that many companies formed just to get the residency with no actual business.


----------



## Maxfree

kismatco said:


> first off i am not trying to discourage you or anything i am saying that you need to submit a business plan rite ? if lets say you have 3 partners with different type of activities you will either have to have 3 business plans, but for each activity you will have to buy separate license , Because that's how your free zone is making money ... so that is risky ... you will have to find partners who have same business activity as you ...


Its ok, I understand what are you saying but you are misleading people. I think someone have miss lead you such as set-up consulting companies. 

There is no need to submit any business plans. From where you got this?

Even in RAK FZ they don't require it. All what they asked for is passport copy, application form and fees.

It seems hard for you to believe that I have no business activities in the UAE what so ever. So why I would need a plan? 

FZ makes money when you set-up the company not when you do business.


----------



## kismatco

I wish it was as easy as you are stating it  i have actually gone through all the process just now few days ago  Anyways best of luck and let me know once you are actually gone through all the process and done with it , there is a huge diffrene in actually creating one 

Here are requirements from RAK 

Required Documents - RAK Free Trade Zone

Company registration:

Certificate of Incorporation/Formation
Application form (applicable to Free Zone Company/Establishment only)
* Brief project description* (Usually called Business Plan)
Bank letter to open an account in the name of the company
Passport copies
Bank references
List of Trade Names form
Additional documents may be required by the Licensing Department

For bank balance requirements have a look at page one under bank balance requirements here >> http://www.rakftz.com/en/media/get/20111116_Brochure-Flyer-Getting-Started-15-11-2011-Optimized.pdf

And you need a physical address Companies offering virtual offices are scam read here Virtual offices are illegal, says DED - Emirates 24/7 companies *used *to offer virtual offices but no more . 


Free zone charge you for licenses and i assume they ask you for money rite ?



Maxfree said:


> Its ok, I understand what are you saying but you are misleading people. I think someone have miss lead you such as set-up consulting companies.
> 
> There is no need to submit any business plans. From where you got this?
> 
> Even in RAK FZ they don't require it. All what they asked for is passport copy, application form and fees.
> 
> It seems hard for you to believe that I have no business activities in the UAE what so ever. So why I would need a plan?
> 
> FZ makes money when you set-up the company not when you do business.


----------



## Maxfree

kismatco said:


> I wish it was as easy as you are stating it  i have actually gone through all the process just now few days ago  Anyways best of luck and let me know once you are actually gone through all the process and done with it , there is a huge diffrene in actually creating one
> 
> Here are requirements from RAK
> 
> Required Documents - RAK Free Trade Zone
> 
> Company registration:
> 
> Certificate of Incorporation/Formation
> Application form (applicable to Free Zone Company/Establishment only)
> * Brief project description* (Usually called Business Plan)
> Bank letter to open an account in the name of the company
> Passport copies
> Bank references
> List of Trade Names form
> Additional documents may be required by the Licensing Department
> 
> For bank balance requirements have a look at page one under bank balance requirements here >> http://www.rakftz.com/en/media/get/20111116_Brochure-Flyer-Getting-Started-15-11-2011-Optimized.pdf
> 
> And you need a physical address Companies offering virtual offices are scam read here Virtual offices are illegal, says DED - Emirates 24/7 companies *used *to offer virtual offices but no more .


Sure you can give them a plan but its not required. I know people working in Fujairah free zone. So I am sure there is no need for bank account and plan. 

Even if they want a plan, if there is no business done would they come to you and say, hey you didn't do any work, you should close the company!!!

As long as you pay the rent and other fees they would be glad to have you. Get real.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Max, you are mistaken.

If you take a RAK freezone company you have to declare the sectors you are working in, these are limited and it costs to have more added.

After your first year with RAK you have to submit an independent audit on accounts with the yearly license renewal.

Yes, there are people who have freezone companies as a way of buying a visa but they still have to adhere to the rules.


----------



## Maxfree

Mr Rossi said:


> Max, you are mistaken.
> 
> If you take a RAK freezone company you have to declare the sectors you are working in, these are limited and it costs to have more added.
> 
> After your first year with RAK you have to submit an independent audit on accounts with the yearly license renewal.
> 
> Yes, there are people who have freezone companies as a way of buying a visa but they still have to adhere to the rules.


Will not open in RAK then, there lots of other options and I was talking mainly about Fujairah FZ not RAK.

Even in RAK I would not have a problem, its pretty easy to declare a sector and submit audit, there is lots of companies that can do that for me. 

I know a guy opened at JLT FZ, he deposited the capital, after he got the license took the capital out and never had problems in the next three years. Nobody asked him where is your activities. 

I don't understand why you are trying to make it sound a hard thing to do. You have never heard of Creative City? They do set-up of companies that in reality do not exist at all.


----------



## saraswat

I have had a personal experience with RAK FTZ and while I agree with some of things mentioned, I would also have to agree with the fact that it is rather easy and simple to set-up a company there. 

Regarding the business plan, I was not required to submit anything in writing, just a verbal discussion at the meeting with the rep, was all that was needed, maybe it's not the same for everyone, but I certainly didn't submit a detailed business plan or anything of the sort. 

Regarding the capital deposit, the 100K was needed for the purposes of opening and activating the company bank account, which took about 7 business days, after that I was free to withdraw the money from my account or do whatever I like with it. Also the FZ rep himself mentioned to me at the time of signing up etc, that there are services out there that will undertake the responsibility of activating the company account by deposting their money in the account for the required amount of time and then withdraw it once activated, all for a fee of course, I believe it was supposed to be around 5K for that. 

About the audit report, having asked some of my friends in the external audit field, apparently it isn't a big deal either, would costs around 2K to get done and is really just a formality, or so I am told (haven't gotten that part done yet so can't say for sure)...


----------



## Desert_Fever

I set up a company in Fujairah last week in their main freezone (not the creative part) - They were very professional. It took an entire 2-3 hours with window service. You walk out the same day with your license and 1 activity defined. This is the flexi-desk option. There are no audit or capital requirements. There are fees of 18K annually for renewal (which is considered rent) and visa renewal fees. very straightforward if you want to explore the market place seriously. I have no idea on how long the "security check" process takes for the visa, but considering the free zone is your advocate, it might be faster as well.. overall pleased. there is no need to go through the brokers like virtuzone and others people have mentioned. work directly with the government and get it going.


----------



## minted783

Hi, I am currently based with my business in the u.k. and I have been looking to expand to a freezone. My question is that Is it possible to set up in a FZ in Ajman or another cheaper fz and then work from anywhere?

Also in regards to receiving goods from my suppliers, how would that work?.........Sorry if it has been covered before but I am just trying to make sure I research things correctly.

Also wanted to ask If I was wanting to post out a small package to a customer.....what are the postage costs in the U.A.E. to say Europe for example? and how reliable is the service?

I would be grateful for any advice.

Regards
Zak


----------



## Maxfree

Desert_Fever said:


> I set up a company in Fujairah last week in their main freezone (not the creative part) - They were very professional. It took an entire 2-3 hours with window service. You walk out the same day with your license and 1 activity defined. This is the flexi-desk option. There are no audit or capital requirements. There are fees of 18K annually for renewal (which is considered rent) and visa renewal fees. very straightforward if you want to explore the market place seriously. I have no idea on how long the "security check" process takes for the visa, but considering the free zone is your advocate, it might be faster as well.. overall pleased. there is no need to go through the brokers like virtuzone and others people have mentioned. work directly with the government and get it going.



Have they asked for Passport security deposit of 10K or keep your passport with them after granting the visa?


----------



## saraswat

minted783 said:


> Hi, I am currently based with my business in the u.k. and I have been looking to expand to a freezone. My question is that Is it possible to set up in a FZ in Ajman or another cheaper fz and then work from anywhere?
> 
> Also in regards to receiving goods from my suppliers, how would that work?.........Sorry if it has been covered before but I am just trying to make sure I research things correctly.
> 
> Also wanted to ask If I was wanting to post out a small package to a customer.....what are the postage costs in the U.A.E. to say Europe for example? and how reliable is the service?
> 
> I would be grateful for any advice.
> 
> Regards
> Zak


I can tell you that with the RAK FTZ flexi desk option, you can use their facilities for a couple of hours a week, and then just work from home. As long as no monetary transaction, contract signings etc are taking place, you are fine. 

Regarding the suppliers bit, you can import stuff into the UAE/freezone via any of the ports, Jebel Ali is the most popular one. Once you set up your company here, you would need to have it registered with the Dubai Customs authority and get a import code. That is required to be able to import here. 

About the shipping to Europe part it would depend on the size and weight of the package being shipped, it isn't cheap though.


----------



## Andy_self

From my experience it is very important to decide what exactly the company would do. Otherwise you may end up choosing the company type which seems to be the cheaper, but may end up with the situation later that this company is useless for your specific requirements. Costs of the company are, no doubt, important. But this is not the only factor to consider.


----------



## zuu

Desert_Fever said:


> I set up a company in Fujairah last week in their main freezone (not the creative part) - They were very professional. It took an entire 2-3 hours with window service. You walk out the same day with your license and 1 activity defined. This is the flexi-desk option. There are no audit or capital requirements. There are fees of 18K annually for renewal (which is considered rent) and visa renewal fees. very straightforward if you want to explore the market place seriously. I have no idea on how long the "security check" process takes for the visa, but considering the free zone is your advocate, it might be faster as well.. overall pleased. there is no need to go through the brokers like virtuzone and others people have mentioned. work directly with the government and get it going.


How much do they charge for the first year? Also, how many visas can you apply for with this license? Thanks!


----------



## Andy_self

zuu said:


> How much do they charge for the first year? Also, how many visas can you apply for with this license? Thanks!


What exactly do you need ? Fujairah is for sure has reasonable alternatives.


----------



## zuu

Andy_self said:


> What exactly do you need ? Fujairah is for sure has reasonable alternatives.


I want to open a service company with provision to apply for 2 visas. What would you recommend?

I was looking at Hamriyah, they are fast and easy to work with because they don't require a business plan and startup capital. But they charge 25k AED + approx 6k AED for audit. Summs up to 31k AED pa. Fujairah seems to be cheaper.

Both RAK freezones are cheaper too but they are too complicated, they want bank quarantees, business plan, degree certificates and they want me to stay in a country for approx 1.5 months while they do their "immigration preapproval".


----------



## Andy_self

"Service company´" - what is it exactly? Would the activities touch UAE territory, and if yes - to what extend ? On visas - 2 visas for 2 independent adults or 2 visas for 1 family ? If for 1 family, for example, husband +wife, the company can be with 1 visa - second visa is issued under your sponsorship.


----------



## zuu

Andy_self said:


> "Service company´" - what is it exactly? Would the activities touch UAE territory, and if yes - to what extend ? On visas - 2 visas for 2 independent adults or 2 visas for 1 family ? If for 1 family, for example, husband +wife, the company can be with 1 visa - second visa is issued under your sponsorship.


It's a company providing services  In a freezone. 2 visas for independent adult shareholders.


----------



## Andy_self

Then I would suggest Hamriyah. The only issue - if you have experience in UAE - you can do everything yourself. If not -I would really suggest to ask some company to handle it for you. Even though I´m from legal background with a number of years of experience in this area, after making first steps on the company incorporation, got in touch with some consulting company to handle it for me. On renewal next year - that I could manage already myself.


----------



## Lamplighter

Much of this thread has covered FZ companies.

Does anyone have any experience (for budget purposes) of establishing a *mainland LLC entity*? My Emirati partner will take care of it, but I want to be sure I have a realistic value in my financial plans prior to our discussions! It is a small contracting business with two initial activities.

I ran a start-up quote on DED e-services website, and it came up with AED11,780 for trade name reservation, initial approval and issue of trade licence, with minimum capital of AED1.00!

I presume in addition to DED's charges, there need to be:
- Notary fees for the Memorandum of Association (cost?)
- Any separate payment to DCCI (yes/no? cost?)
- Establishment card from MOL (I believe AED2,000)
- Visas for partners/investors/employees (AED1,500 cost + AED3,000 deposit each?)
- Work Permits (AED3,000 each?)

I believe that I will also need a rental agreement on an office premises as part of the process, which could be as little as AED40,000 (+ agent's fee + utilities) in, for example, International City.

Finally, there is the local sponsor's fee, which I believe is traditionally in the AED10,000 to AED20,000 range annually. Not sure what the expectation is for payment frequency?

I have budgeted AED35,000 establishment costs (incl. one partner & one employee), AED50,000 premises costs (which could be split quarterly), and AED15,000 sponsor's fee (I've assumed quartlerly payments would be acceptable).

Could someone please sense-check these numbers? Have I missed anything significant?

Thanks, Lamp


----------



## Maxfree

*??*

Hi all, please someone explain to me how "Looking for partners" can be classified as advertising? 

They keep deleting my posts as if I am spamming or selling something on the forums!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Is not allowed, period. Please don't post this again.


----------



## Lamplighter

... and here I was thinking, "great - someone has replied to my questions!!"


----------



## Maxfree

Lamplighter said:


> Much of this thread has covered FZ companies.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience (for budget purposes) of establishing a *mainland LLC entity*? My Emirati partner will take care of it, but I want to be sure I have a realistic value in my financial plans prior to our discussions! It is a small contracting business with two initial activities.
> 
> I ran a start-up quote on DED e-services website, and it came up with AED11,780 for trade name reservation, initial approval and issue of trade licence, with minimum capital of AED1.00!
> 
> I presume in addition to DED's charges, there need to be:
> - Notary fees for the Memorandum of Association (cost?)
> - Any separate payment to DCCI (yes/no? cost?)
> - Establishment card from MOL (I believe AED2,000)
> - Visas for partners/investors/employees (AED1,500 cost + AED3,000 deposit each?)
> - Work Permits (AED3,000 each?)
> 
> I believe that I will also need a rental agreement on an office premises as part of the process, which could be as little as AED40,000 (+ agent's fee + utilities) in, for example, International City.
> 
> Finally, there is the local sponsor's fee, which I believe is traditionally in the AED10,000 to AED20,000 range annually. Not sure what the expectation is for payment frequency?
> 
> I have budgeted AED35,000 establishment costs (incl. one partner & one employee), AED50,000 premises costs (which could be split quarterly), and AED15,000 sponsor's fee (I've assumed quartlerly payments would be acceptable).
> 
> Could someone please sense-check these numbers? Have I missed anything significant?
> 
> Thanks, Lamp


Just wondering why you want to go through all that? it would cost you more than FZ. 

I have a local friend who could sponsor my mainland company for free but it would still cost me more than FZ.


----------



## Lamplighter

Maxfree said:


> Just wondering why you want to go through all that? it would cost you more than FZ.
> 
> I have a local friend who could sponsor my mainland company for free but it would still cost me more than FZ.


... because my customers are mainland, and I cannot enter into contracts with them through a FZ company. It's not about the start-up cost.


----------



## expatsue

My husband used Virtuzone to set up his consultancy. They are not particularly cheap but were extremely helpful and very efficient. The prices are on their website under the 'Packages' tab.


----------



## Gavtek

A few questions about RAKFZ:

1 - How long does the AED 100k need to be lodged before it can be withdrawn?

2 - Excluding the above, are there any requirements for funds that need to be deposited that can't be withdrawn until the company is wound up?

3 - Does the license that allows you to have 1 visa also cover sponsoring your wife's visa or would that count as 2 visas?

4 - Do you need to have a degree? I've got a diploma and certification from a professional body, would that be enough?

Basically, I have the opportunity of a job outwith the UAE in a country I've got no interest in living in but can work there on a month-on-month-off rotation. The intention would be to spend the off-month in Dubai, and my wife would stay here in her job.

As it would be a contract role, I thought the easiest way to do it would be to set up a FZ company to work through so I could get a residence visa in the process.

The day rate for a month's work is just a wee bit more than what I'd get paid in 2 months in my current job (keeping in mind that I wouldn't get paid for the off-month) so I don't really want to go paying as much out of my own pocket as what the likes of Virtuzone are asking, and I have no need for an office of any kind, so keeping the cost down is of absolute importance.

Any advice would be appreciated, I don't want to waste their time by going down the interview process, etc, if there's no way I can retain my ability to live in Dubai without being any worse off financially.


----------



## saraswat

Gavtek said:


> A few questions about RAKFZ:
> 
> 1 - How long does the AED 100k need to be lodged before it can be withdrawn?
> 
> Budget 5 business days. That is how long it was for me. Also if you do go ahead with this, remember to take out a couple of original statements showing the amount in the account, before withdrawal, it helps in certain situations if need be ... when talking with the freezone they might also mention services that take care of the 100k deposit and subsequent authorization/opening of thr business account, for a fee of 5k as I was told, you just pay them the 5k they take care of the rest ...
> 
> 2 - Excluding the above, are there any requirements for funds that need to be deposited that can't be withdrawn until the company is wound up?
> 
> No, the absolute minimum would be 500 AED to take care of the monthly charges for minimum balance and relationship fees (b.s I know but it is charged)
> 3 - Does the license that allows you to have 1 visa also cover sponsoring your wife's visa or would that count as 2 visas?
> Not absolutely certain about this, but would venture to say yes. Make sure with the freezone people though just to be sure.
> 
> 4 - Do you need to have a degree? I've got a diploma and certification from a professional body, would that be enough?
> 
> No one asked me about any degree/qualification/anything, other than the fees and ability to pay them etc ... basically they don't care
> 
> Basically, I have the opportunity of a job outwith the UAE in a country I've got no interest in living in but can work there on a month-on-month-off rotation. The intention would be to spend the off-month in Dubai, and my wife would stay here in her job.
> 
> As it would be a contract role, I thought the easiest way to do it would be to set up a FZ company to work through so I could get a residence visa in the process.
> 
> The day rate for a month's work is just a wee bit more than what I'd get paid in 2 months in my current job (keeping in mind that I wouldn't get paid for the off-month) so I don't really want to go paying as much out of my own pocket as what the likes of Virtuzone are asking, and I have no need for an office of any kind, so keeping the cost down is of absolute importance.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated, I don't want to waste their time by going down the interview process, etc, if there's no way I can retain my ability to live in Dubai without being any worse off financially.


Answers in blue, what you are thinking about is viable and the RAK FZ felxi desk option wouldbe tne best one. For the first year it is just about 22k, and then 18k plus some change forthwith. Assuming you do go ahead with this, the fastest processing times with respect to the bank issues is with ENBD, choose them.

P.S: I have a business encorporatedn there, which where the info is coming from, also pm me if you want thr contact of the person that I deal with, does a fine job ....


----------



## Laowei

im in the process of setting up a branch office for our UK company in Dubai World Central (DWC) Process couldnt be easier. set up cost were very low around 31K initial start up, this is with flexidesk option as we will work at home anyway. Process is the simpliest ive seen here after loads of research for the best fit. No document translation, English documents are ok, documents needed.

Certificate of Incorporation - Stamped as ture copy
Certificate of good standing (obtained from companies house) - Stamped as true copy
Articles of association - stamped as true company
Board resolution.
Copy of my passport and visa.

Initially DWC was set up for logistics and Airline companies, but they have opened up a whole raft of businesses which they will allow. We will be listed as 'Fire safety Consulants" we wont conduct any P&L activities here or any trade activities, we will be doing the Purchase, Supplier Devlopment, Quality, customer relations and new business development with any PO or Sales contracts being handled from UK. Not suitable for your business lamps but may help others who want a simple and hassle free business set up from FZE. 

_edited to add, no capital needed in the business to start up, zero, zilch nada. They take care of that for you as well._


----------



## Laowei

Gavtek said:


> A few questions about RAKFZ:
> 
> 1 - How long does the AED 100k need to be lodged before it can be withdrawn?
> 
> 2 - Excluding the above, are there any requirements for funds that need to be deposited that can't be withdrawn until the company is wound up?
> 
> 3 - Does the license that allows you to have 1 visa also cover sponsoring your wife's visa or would that count as 2 visas?
> 
> 4 - Do you need to have a degree? I've got a diploma and certification from a professional body, would that be enough?
> 
> Basically, I have the opportunity of a job outwith the UAE in a country I've got no interest in living in but can work there on a month-on-month-off rotation. The intention would be to spend the off-month in Dubai, and my wife would stay here in her job.
> 
> As it would be a contract role, I thought the easiest way to do it would be to set up a FZ company to work through so I could get a residence visa in the process.
> 
> The day rate for a month's work is just a wee bit more than what I'd get paid in 2 months in my current job (keeping in mind that I wouldn't get paid for the off-month) so I don't really want to go paying as much out of my own pocket as what the likes of Virtuzone are asking, and I have no need for an office of any kind, so keeping the cost down is of absolute importance.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated, I don't want to waste their time by going down the interview process, etc, if there's no way I can retain my ability to live in Dubai without being any worse off financially.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## Lamplighter

Laowei said:


> ... we wont conduct any P&L activities here or any trade activities, ... Not suitable for your business lamps but may help others who want a simple and hassle free business set up from FZE.


This is the crux of the issue for me, that I need to enter into contracts (sales & purchase) on the mainland, employ workers to service these contracts, rent premises, etc... As in many matters, it's not straightforward to find definitive information, and the world of the PRO is a mystic one!

For instance, I'm now considering an Al Ain Company (mainland) and employee registration, and trying to establish the facts as to what can or cannot be done in Dubai with an Al Ain registration is like swimming in treacle. It is not helped by certain people's inability to say "I don't know", and instead to offer their opinion as if it were fact (often incorrectly) - a very prevalent trait in Dubai!

There is a neat solution if the business has invested assets, which is to open a pair of Companies with the same name, one FZC and one LLC. The FZC can be 100% foreign owned and hold the value of the investment, thus protecting this from the vagaries of the 51% local partner rule. The LLC does the donkey work on the mainland, like registration of employees, premises rental, sales/purchasing. The FZC "employs" the owner (and/or the senior management team), who invoice the LLC monthly for "professional services" in order to transfer the profit/wealth.

But this doesn't work for my business, as the investment is sunk in the working capital. I'm still guided by what I'm told by the locals, and would be grateful for someone's first hand experience in establishing similar!


----------



## sachin_vs

Laowei said:


> im in the process of setting up a branch office for our UK company in Dubai World Central (DWC) Process couldnt be easier. set up cost were very low around 31K initial start up, this is with flexidesk option as we will work at home anyway. Process is the simpliest ive seen here after loads of research for the best fit. No document translation, English documents are ok, documents needed.
> 
> Certificate of Incorporation - Stamped as ture copy
> Certificate of good standing (obtained from companies house) - Stamped as true copy
> Articles of association - stamped as true company
> Board resolution.
> Copy of my passport and visa.
> 
> Initially DWC was set up for logistics and Airline companies, but they have opened up a whole raft of businesses which they will allow. We will be listed as 'Fire safety Consulants" we wont conduct any P&L activities here or any trade activities, we will be doing the Purchase, Supplier Devlopment, Quality, customer relations and new business development with any PO or Sales contracts being handled from UK. Not suitable for your business lamps but may help others who want a simple and hassle free business set up from FZE.
> 
> _edited to add, no capital needed in the business to start up, zero, zilch nada. They take care of that for you as well._


Laowei, thanks for posting this.

Did you meet them up directly or did you go through an agency? 

I was given approximately the same quote (30K first time and 28K annual) by an agency for a Flexi desk option in DWC. I was told I can work for 2 hours a day - yes that's fine because I can work from home - but for the investment, I was told that a sum of AED25000 would be required to be in the bank as an average balance.


----------



## KellyMaloney

We set up an Interior Design and Fit-out company in Dubai. We specialise in office and retail and so are based in Downtown Dubai, hoping to be close to many of our potential clients.

We decided to go the local partner route - through a company called myoffice. For us, it proved the most effective way as we did not know the whole process very well. I would recommend this way !!


----------



## rsinner

watching this thread with interest - considering joining a startup next year, and want to mitigate the risk of the offer by taking up a couple of freelance assignments on the side.


----------



## Laowei

sachin_vs said:


> Laowei, thanks for posting this.
> 
> Did you meet them up directly or did you go through an agency?
> 
> I was given approximately the same quote (30K first time and 28K annual) by an agency for a Flexi desk option in DWC. I was told I can work for 2 hours a day - yes that's fine because I can work from home - but for the investment, I was told that a sum of AED25000 would be required to be in the bank as an average balance.


Dont know who told you that? I went directly to their sales manager there who i will send you a pm with his contact. Regarding the bank i asked directly the same question this week. They (DWC) have no requirement on min balance but this is dependant on which bank you use. For example HSBC have a few accounts where you can even have a min balance of 1000aed, you will pay 1500aed a month admin fee though on this! or over 20K average per month and dont pay any admin fee. 

The second year is around 16000 aed so the figure of 28,000 is very high. Call DWC directly and meet them very helpful and easy to deal with, unlike the guy in JLT who sat the texting and playing with his phone whilst i was talking to him.


----------



## snoopsi443

went with a local partner..! thats the easiest route if you would have be having lot of people of your visas!


----------



## Mr Rossi

Gavtek said:


> 3 - Does the license that allows you to have 1 visa also cover sponsoring your wife's visa or would that count as 2 visas?


You're allowed wife and maid on your visa separately from the business. The downside is RAK business centre sort out your visa, medical checks etc for you. For the missus and maid, you're left to yourself and in the dark a bit. 

That said because they're a bit more chilled in the labour office, police station, hospital etc than Dubai. You'll get sent to a few wrong rooms but you'll get through it.



Gavtek said:


> The intention would be to spend the off-month in Dubai, and my wife would stay here in her job.


After your first year you're required to supply an independent audit with each renewal application. I think this is intended to stop people forming dormant companies to get visas. That said the audit required for the visa doesn't seem to be that indepth and due the vast amount of people that do form freezone companies to get visas, I assume audit requirements are met fairly easily by the accountants though.


----------



## Indian_Guy

Mr Rossi said:


> You're allowed wife and maid on your visa separately from the business.


I am coming down to Dubai to get my company license this week. I havent heard or read about getting a visa for maid on mine. Can you provide some more information on this? We would like to take our maid with us but she is below 20.


----------



## Maxfree

After you get your residency you can sponsor your family and a maid.


----------



## Indian_Guy

Maxfree said:


> After you get your residency you can sponsor your family and a maid.


I read that If the maid is from India she has to be above 28 or 29. Is this true?


----------



## Maxfree

Not sure if true but possible, you can go around this by doing an visa for her as an employee in your company. 

How many visas are available with your company license?


----------



## Indian_Guy

I opted for just one. Was that a big mistake?


----------



## Malbec

Hi everyone, I have joined the expat forum community and it has been a pleasure to read your findings, experiences and advises on this forum.

I am looking in the cheapest albeit convenient to deal with free zone company incorporation for tax and residency purposes. I am interested in a basic consultancy licence which will allow me to gain profit from overseas companies. I have no intention of trading any goods locally. I am also not interested in having an office, as I will work from home, so cheaper the virtual or flexi office that I will never see, the better.

So far I am leaning towards *RAKIA FZ*:
- 1st year fees *AED 31,000* includes: AED 19,000 (registration, licence) + flexi desk (1 visa) AED 5,000 (annually) + investor visa AED 7,000 (valid for 3 years)
- 2nd year renewal fees AED 10,000 + flexi desk AED 5,000
- no audit requirement
- no capital required for consultancy business AFAIK, however Flyingcolour advise AED 75,000

Comparison with *RAK FTZ*:
- 1st year fees *AED 35,200* includes AED 7,000 registration fee (payable once) + AED 7,500 consultancy licence (yearly) + AED 12,500 flexi desk (yearly) + AED 1,200 service fee (yearly) + AED 7,000 investor visa valid for 3 years
- 2nd year renewal fees AED 21,200 + audit fees, so around AED 25,000
- capital required AED 100,000

Keep in mind that above licence fees are calculated based on a simple consultancy licence instead of trading. Trading licence should be additional AED 7,500 in both instances, however in case of RAKIA trading, more paperwork is involved as they seem to require a business plan (not required for consultancy licence).

As I understand, convenience with RAK FTZ is that they have office in Festival city and therefore it is not required to travel to RAK for all paperwork such as visa, finger prints, driving licence etc. However considering RAK is just 1 hour from Dubai and you won't need to travel there often, AED 10,000 saving seems significant.

I have not decided yet whether proceed with all paperwork myself or pay the agent fees. So far I have obtained quotation from Flyingcolour, their fees for company registration are AED 7,000 + AED 1,500 per each visa. Considering that this is just one time payment and it would save me the hassle to travel to RAK, which could probably result in more than one visit to get the things done, I think the fees are reasonable. I am obviously checking and waiting for quotation from other companies. Maybe someone can recommend other, perhaps cheaper company?

As I understand, in this particular scenario available above, competitive free zones would also be Ajman FZ and Fujairah Creative. I have not researched them in details yet, however both seem to be more expensive than RAKIA or RAK FTZ.

Please correct me if I am wrong somewhere.


----------



## Maxfree

Hi Malbec,

Fujairah FZ is cheaper and easier 

- 1st year fees AED 25,000 includes: registration, licence (3 visa) investor visa valid for 3 years AED 5000, end of the story. 
- 2nd year renewal fees AED 18,000
- no audit requirement
- no capital required


----------



## Malbec

AFAIK Fujairah FZ is more expensive starting from 2nd year onward. As you have mentioned it is AED 18,000 vs AED 15,000 in case of RAKIA. I can't see why Fujairah would have to be cheaper or easier considering twice the travel distance compared to RAK.

Beside, in case of Fujairah and the prices mentioned, it seems you are talking about freelance permit, which means your company name is equal to your birth name, which I would prefer not to do. If you want to setup a small company in Fujairah, the renewal cost are at least AED 30,500 (see baby business):
bit.ly/1bDnspa


----------



## Indian_Guy

I have done all the calculations and RAK was the cheapest. I have an excel sheet with cost comparisons of all free zones... Will share it if I find it on my machine.


----------



## Malbec

Indian_Guy said:


> I have done all the calculations and RAK was the cheapest. I have an excel sheet with cost comparisons of all free zones... Will share it if I find it on my machine.


Do you mean RAKIA or RAK FTZ? Would be great if would share your findings.


----------



## Indian_Guy

RAK ftz


----------



## Malbec

Indian_Guy said:


> RAK ftz


Have you seen my comparison of RAK FTZ vs RAKIA above? It is impossible for RAK FTZ to be cheaper than RAKIA unless I have missed something.


----------



## Indian_Guy

As far as I was told... RAKIA is 19000 + 5000 + 7000 for first year which comes to 31000... also there is an extra service charge of AED 4000 if you do it from Flyingcolour. The next year expense is 19 + 5 = AED 24K. I was also told about the capital requirement of 100,000 AED with RAKIA.


----------



## Malbec

There is NO capital requirement for RAKIA, neither audit is required. It is however required to show AED 75,000 on your bank account if you want to sponsor your family for visa.

Renewal fees are AED 10,000 (licence) + AED 5,000 (flexi desk 1 visa) + AED 500 (immigration file renewal) = AED 15,500 to be exact. It is all here.

The above fees are calculated based on consulting / services / professional licence. General trading licence would set you back AED 5,000 more expensive per year.


----------



## Indian_Guy

Yes, I was just checking their tariff card and it seems flyingcolor provided me wrong info. RAKIA looks cheaper. I would check with people here who have setup their business with RAKIA though. Many happy RAK FTZ guys here but haven't come across someone who has worked with RAKIA. Do they do the license directly or only through agents like flyingcolor?


----------



## Malbec

They do licence directly if you don't mind travelling to RAK. However even considering that renewal fees are AED 10,000 cheaper than RAK FTZ, I would not mind paying an agent to do all things for me. It is one time payment after all.

When did you get your quote from Flyingcolour? I was quoted AED 7,000 for the same.


----------



## Indian_Guy

I got the quote in Oct 2013. They said the license cost of 19000 AED along withe the Flexi Desk rent (5000) will have to be paid yearly. Going with RAKIA makes sense but I would still cross check with the agent... Please do update this thread if you come across any changes.


----------



## Malbec

This is what Flyingcolour has provided to me:










It would be in line with what they have told you but the licence fees mentioned by them are for the 1st year.


----------



## Malbec

Please keep in mind the above fees are excluding their (Flyingcolour) commission. According to them, these charges are transparent and extracted from particular free zones.


----------



## Indian_Guy

Does anyone know about the audit requirement for RAK? How much does it cost... It seems it can be done only by list of registered auditors at http://www.rakftz.com/en/media/get/20140107_Registered-Auditors-List-for-JAN-2014.pdf


----------



## Malbec

Indian_Guy said:


> Does anyone know about the audit requirement for RAK? How much does it cost... It seems it can be done only by list of registered auditors at http://www.rakftz.com/en/media/get/20140107_Registered-Auditors-List-for-JAN-2014.pdf


You need to enquiry auditors, but I believe they should have pretty much the same prices. From what I heard audit fees range from AED 5,000 to AED 20,000 depending on the volume of transactions. This is one of the reason I won't choose Emirate that has audit requirement. After doing my research, I am leaning towards Fujairah Creative Zone.


----------



## juanjuan

alex dubai said:


> Here a breakdown of costs for a media city llc for u to compare.
> 
> The smallest setup would be in the business centre, its essentially a desk but with a full llc licence and up to 2 visas.
> Rent is 20k
> Licence 15k
> Monthly it package 750,-
> 
> Hope this helps


hi alex , 
i am just new to the forum.Could you please clarify to me the rent 20K is for what kind of premises and for how much period ? licence is valid for how much period and what are the renewal charges ? What do u mean by monthly package ? what are the other charges etc ....thanks in anticipation...


----------



## kiks

hello! anybody here who can help me with infos about setting up a health and safety training business in free zone area. thanks in advance.


----------



## Desert_Fever

*Freezone*



kiks said:


> hello! anybody here who can help me with infos about setting up a health and safety training business in free zone area. thanks in advance.


Hello - I worked with someone who helped me set up in the free zone. If you want I can send their info to you. Let me know. Also - most free zones have all their rules and limitations clearly outlined.


----------



## sonny2323

I am trying to start a small agency in the freezone area.


----------



## kiks

Desert_Fever said:


> Hello - I worked with someone who helped me set up in the free zone. If you want I can send their info to you. Let me know. Also - most free zones have all their rules and limitations clearly outlined.


Thank you Desert_Fever.. Please send me the info.


----------



## kiks

Hello! Kindly give the info where to contact you. Thanks


----------



## sbernolet

*Franchise*

Hello, 

I have read this post and it was really helpful. 

I was wondering what you would recommend for me: 

I am in the process of buying a franchise of a French company (an online journal). 
Activities will include publishing and selling advertising spaces on the website. 
I will be the sole employee (at least for now). 
I dont need a visa nor an office. 

Many thanks


----------



## Malbec

sbernolet said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have read this post and it was really helpful.
> 
> I was wondering what you would recommend for me:
> 
> I am in the process of buying a franchise of a French company (an online journal).
> Activities will include publishing and selling advertising spaces on the website.
> I will be the sole employee (at least for now).
> I dont need a visa nor an office.
> 
> Many thanks


RAK offshore perhaps? It would be the cheapest UAE solution for you if you don't need residence visa.


----------



## Desert_Fever

Depends on the kind of business activity


----------



## Vasilis10

Hi, I will move my question here as i get no answers on a separate thread.

I am in the UAE for sometime now having a normal job like everyone on residency visa. I was thinking though to do something more like invest in a company or even buy a company for some extra income.

Am i allowed to do that or do i need to just quit my job and have a different visa? I have a feeling that you will say no so my next question will be is there any way to do this under the law's umbrella?


----------



## Desert_Fever

Well - does your current employment contract permit you to get another job or invest in another activity such as owning a company? Do you intent to keep your current work-place and just own a business.


----------



## Vasilis10

Yes i plan to keep working as well because what i am looking for is either a silent investor scheme or an online business.

Regarding my job contract to be honest i am not sure but i will check it. Dont think that they will have any problems.


----------



## Desert_Fever

Call a few freezone and inquire. Residency visa might be tricky. Let me know if you need professional help. I know someone who can guide you through.


----------



## Vasilis10

Good idea, i will call FZ and ask maybe they will know. To be honest i dont see why it will be any issue as i am only investing so i just want my name on the 50% of a company or something like that, like a silent partner.


----------



## X-jo

Ok this seems to be the perfect thread for my question. 

I would like to stay in Dubai and do my consultant job(For a canadian company). How do i acquire a residence visa for this scenario?
Basically I would want to stay in Dubai and work for my client. I will have nothing to do with empoyees or any business in Dubai. I wouldn't want to afford a office too if possible. Just work from an apartment in Dubai.

Which is the cheapest and legal way to get this done? thanks


----------



## Desert_Fever

Freezone Fujairah - management consultancy - flexi-desk, no cap requirement. Contact me on Direct Message if you want me to guide you.




X-jo said:


> Ok this seems to be the perfect thread for my question.
> 
> I would like to stay in Dubai and do my consultant job(For a canadian company). How do i acquire a residence visa for this scenario?
> Basically I would want to stay in Dubai and work for my client. I will have nothing to do with empoyees or any business in Dubai. I wouldn't want to afford a office too if possible. Just work from an apartment in Dubai.
> 
> Which is the cheapest and legal way to get this done? thanks


----------



## travellinglight

*Photography Freelance Visa*

Hi,
I hope this thread is still alive... I read all messages and hope to find some info to my questions.

I currently manage a Freezone company (under Tecom) but want to leave and start my own company as the owner doesn't allow me to have another business.
RAK FZ wants an NOC from Tecom stating that I am allowed to start another business. Would they ask the GM (me) or the shareholder of my company for this? As well, I don't really want to have the risk of being in breach with my owner. I'd rather leave and gain my freedom. 

My new business will be photography related, offering services in the UAE.
Ideally I would be having a freelance type licence, I will need to sponsor my kids and maid (my wife is on her own visa). We recently moved to Abu Dhabi (from Dubai) and I would be working from home or on location. 
I will be able to invoice a company (though not photography) for work I will do for them, unfortunately they are not in a position to sponsor me (non-freezone). I think I could have the invoices set up as photography jobs. This will guarantee a certain revenue per year and I will complement it with photography.

What would be the easiest solution?
I did contact Rak FZ already and they told me with their visa I would still need a DED business licence in order to work in the UAE, otherwise I would only be able to accept jobs within their FZ. 
Is this really such an issue and should I tell them that's fine?

I will check the other freezones mentioned in the thread.

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

travellinglight said:


> Hi,
> I hope this thread is still alive... I read all messages and hope to find some info to my questions.
> 
> I currently manage a Freezone company (under Tecom) but want to leave and start my own company as the owner doesn't allow me to have another business.
> RAK FZ wants an NOC from Tecom stating that I am allowed to start another business. Would they ask the GM (me) or the shareholder of my company for this? As well, I don't really want to have the risk of being in breach with my owner. I'd rather leave and gain my freedom.
> 
> My new business will be photography related, offering services in the UAE.
> Ideally I would be having a freelance type licence, I will need to sponsor my kids and maid (my wife is on her own visa). We recently moved to Abu Dhabi (from Dubai) and I would be working from home or on location.
> I will be able to invoice a company (though not photography) for work I will do for them, unfortunately they are not in a position to sponsor me (non-freezone). I think I could have the invoices set up as photography jobs. This will guarantee a certain revenue per year and I will complement it with photography.
> 
> What would be the easiest solution?
> I did contact Rak FZ already and they told me with their visa I would still need a DED business licence in order to work in the UAE, otherwise I would only be able to accept jobs within their FZ.
> Is this really such an issue and should I tell them that's fine?
> 
> I will check the other freezones mentioned in the thread.
> 
> Thanks


Hi
Fujairah Creative Freezone have a freelance company category with 1-3 visas and they dont require an NOC from your current employer/sponsor.
They are who I will be going with (after Eid holiday).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## travellinglight

My employment contract doesn't state anything about being allowed (or not) to start my own company, but some freezones do require the authorisation from the current sponsor (though I do understand my freezone is being seen as my sponsor). 
My only shareholder would not approve of it, he may slow down the process (if he is being asked).
The intention is to move from my company to my newly established company, but I want to start the set-up procedure asap, maybe before leaving my current company (in order to minimize the risks of having my maid without a visa and having to leave the country).


----------



## travellinglight

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> Fujairah Creative Freezone have a freelance company category with 1-3 visas and they dont require an NOC from your current employer/sponsor.
> They are who I will be going with (after Eid holiday).
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks, Steve.
I didn't know about Creative City, I used to confuse it with VirtueZone who are very expensive.
CC does seem to offer me the solution (and flexibility) I'm looking for.
I have a meeting tomorrow with a potential partner (and sponsor) after which I'll decide.

Pierre


----------



## Sinbad25

Hi, 
Reading through this thread it seams that Fujairah Creative City FZ is probably the most convenient option for me. Some of the companies mentioned in this thread that could help with the process include Virtuzone and flyingcolour.com. I am trying to get quotes from them both but are there ANY OTHER reliable and cost effective companies that people have success with. Any recommendations would help.
Thanks.


----------



## travellinglight

Sinbad25 said:


> Hi,
> Reading through this thread it seams that Fujairah Creative City FZ is probably the most convenient option for me. Some of the companies mentioned in this thread that could help with the process include Virtuzone and flyingcolour.com. I am trying to get quotes from them both but are there ANY OTHER reliable and cost effective companies that people have success with. Any recommendations would help.
> Thanks.


I've been told that most of these freezones are very easy to deal with and if you've chosen which one's best for you, I wouldn't see any reason not to apply directly through them as you're already based in the UAE. I may be wrong of course ;-)

Good luck!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

Fujairah creative is the most convenient. Virtuzone is very expensive and you can't renew without them. I went with another company and it took less than 2 weeks for security check and company docs to be issued.


----------



## Sinbad25

msbettyboopdxb said:


> Fujairah creative is the most convenient. Virtuzone is very expensive and you can't renew without them. I went with another company and it took less than 2 weeks for security check and company docs to be issued.


Could you please let me know which company you went through? And how much did it cost you from start to end.
Thanks.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

Sinbad25 said:


> Could you please let me know which company you went through? And how much did it cost you from start to end. Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## dainakir

The good one and cost effective can be as well Hamriya something about the capital requirements. There is a company who works with them as well I was told they are pretty fast. I think I have the name written somewhere, can send by PM if needed))))


----------



## mjrv

What is RAKIA and how is it different from RAKFTZ?
Indian_Guy could you please share the excel worksheet? I am looking for the cheapest option of Consultancy set up, with a 3 year cost forecast.

Thanks


----------



## Sinbad25

mjrv said:


> .... I am looking for the cheapest option of Consultancy set up, with a 3 year cost forecast.


Check Fujairah Creative City Free Zone. They have a consultancy option. You can contact them and apply directly via email.


----------



## Jonb133

I'm just going through the minefield of trying to open a new company.
I just need a company and a bank account, all my work can be done online.
I travel quite a bit and can operate from a laptop but I do need the company based in the UAE if possible.
Can someone point me in the direction of a attractively priced and easy to set up package?

One question I have about setting up in a FTZ is if a customer from teh UAE buys your products online would this be breaching the FTZ regulations and if so how would you prevent this?


----------



## citytours

Setup business in Dubai is not difficult... You can check many online sites and official website of dubai business setup...

Be careful that domain name must have Country Top Lever Domain (cTLD) like .ae


----------



## currently_indian

Indian_Guy said:


> I have done all the calculations and RAK was the cheapest. I have an excel sheet with cost comparisons of all free zones... Will share it if I find it on my machine.


Please share the cost comparison sheet with me.


----------



## marc

Jonb133 said:


> I'm just going through the minefield of trying to open a new company.
> I just need a company and a bank account, all my work can be done online.
> I travel quite a bit and can operate from a laptop but I do need the company based in the UAE if possible.
> Can someone point me in the direction of a attractively priced and easy to set up package?
> 
> One question I have about setting up in a FTZ is if a customer from teh UAE buys your products online would this be breaching the FTZ regulations and if so how would you prevent this?


There are several different options, please send me a massage and I can give you all the information. 

You can only sell physical goods in the freezone or outside of the UAE, however if you are selling a service online this is ok and can be done. (Consultancy) 

Let me know if anyone has any questions.


----------



## Val_TX

We used a consultant who walked our docs through Fujairah Creative Zone. No NOC from current sponsor was required. However, for a photography business, I expect you have to do the 51% Emirati ownership. 

Consultancy and software can generally operate from a FZ


----------



## rsinner

marc said:


> There are several different options, please send me a massage and I can give you all the information.
> 
> You can only sell physical goods in the freezone or outside of the UAE, however if you are selling a service online this is ok and can be done. (Consultancy)
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any questions.


Hi Marc
If you don't mind, for the benefit of other readers on the forum could you please post the info you have publicly on this thread?


----------



## marc

rsinner said:


> Hi Marc
> If you don't mind, for the benefit of other readers on the forum could you please post the info you have publicly on this thread?


The problem is that it can be completly different from one business to another, can you give me rough outline of what kind of business you want to set up, license activity, how many shareholders, location and what type of commercial space you need. 

This will help in giving the correct information.

Thanks.


----------



## palva12

Hi ,

Did you register the company? I am also confused which free zone to open small business IT service related company.

RJ

QUOTE=travellinglight;4687378]Hi,
I hope this thread is still alive... I read all messages and hope to find some info to my questions.

I currently manage a Freezone company (under Tecom) but want to leave and start my own company as the owner doesn't allow me to have another business.
RAK FZ wants an NOC from Tecom stating that I am allowed to start another business. Would they ask the GM (me) or the shareholder of my company for this? As well, I don't really want to have the risk of being in breach with my owner. I'd rather leave and gain my freedom. 

My new business will be photography related, offering services in the UAE.
Ideally I would be having a freelance type licence, I will need to sponsor my kids and maid (my wife is on her own visa). We recently moved to Abu Dhabi (from Dubai) and I would be working from home or on location. 
I will be able to invoice a company (though not photography) for work I will do for them, unfortunately they are not in a position to sponsor me (non-freezone). I think I could have the invoices set up as photography jobs. This will guarantee a certain revenue per year and I will complement it with photography.

What would be the easiest solution?
I did contact Rak FZ already and they told me with their visa I would still need a DED business licence in order to work in the UAE, otherwise I would only be able to accept jobs within their FZ. 
Is this really such an issue and should I tell them that's fine?

I will check the other freezones mentioned in the thread.

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## jameswilkinson

Hi, There are some good resources for advice on starting a business in Dubai. Here are 2 good ones I referred to before starting my business.

How To Set Up A Business In Dubai | Gulf Business

How To Setup A Business In Dubai | Upload International

Also, there is a good book that you can get from WHSmith that has everything you need to get started.

Hope this helps.

James


----------



## nguyenlee

travellinglight said:


> My employment contract doesn't state anything about being allowed (or not) to start my own company, but some freezones do require the authorisation from the current sponsor (though I do understand my freezone is being seen as my sponsor).
> My only shareholder would not approve of it, he may slow down the process (if he is being asked).
> The intention is to move from my company to my newly established company, but I want to start the set-up procedure asap, maybe before leaving my current company (in order to minimize the risks of having my maid without a visa and having to leave the country).


I remember in the UAE labour law it said you can not work for other employer , mean if you open your business and still keeping your old job is illegal, am I correct ???


----------



## Dev_36

*Interested*



Maxfree said:


> I see lots of people looking for a company set-up just to get UAE residency. Most have no actual business in the UAE itself. Nowadays all what you need is a connected computer to do your work remotely. So if anyone falls into this category please PM me. I am looking for people to partner with in a company set-up. 5 partners the cost would be very low, less than 10000 AED including visa cost.


Hi
I am interested.

Devesh


----------



## Dev_36

*Free Lance Interior Design*

Hi Everybody,

I wanted to ask that since Im of an interior design background working as a project manager in Dubai. 

What if i want to do freelance projects side by side. What is the scope and the legal formalities for the same ? How can one go about it ?

Thanks 

Devesh


----------



## BedouGirl

Dev_36 said:


> Hi Everybody, I wanted to ask that since Im of an interior design background working as a project manager in Dubai. What if i want to do freelance projects side by side. What is the scope and the legal formalities for the same ? How can one go about it ? Thanks Devesh


 I believe your employer can issue an NOC but it's only for a limited timeframe and I'm not sure if it's applicable to freelance work. I also think it has to be registered with MoL.


----------



## diamantaire

Hi I would like advise for setting a up company that I need only for visa
Don't intend to be involved in any activity , though I know something has to be mentioned (any suggestions ?)

The benefits / features I would like are:

-2 visas
-no fixed office or virtual desk
-No requirements to File Accounts 
-No requirement to File Annual Return
-No Audit Requirements
-Cheap costs & renewal
-Share capital can be highas long it can be withdrawn after company formation

I would like the formation of the company to be as such:

-shareholder 1 - also director in the company.
-shareholder 2 - can be secretary or manager in the company if necessary.

Thanx in advance for the help & responses !!


----------



## mariot

diamantaire said:


> Hi I would like advise for setting a up company that I need only for visa
> Don't intend to be involved in any activity , though I know something has to be mentioned (any suggestions ?)
> 
> The benefits / features I would like are:
> 
> -2 visas
> -no fixed office or virtual desk
> -No requirements to File Accounts
> -No requirement to File Annual Return
> -No Audit Requirements
> -Cheap costs & renewal
> -Share capital can be highas long it can be withdrawn after company formation
> 
> I would like the formation of the company to be as such:
> 
> -shareholder 1 - also director in the company.
> -shareholder 2 - can be secretary or manager in the company if necessary.
> 
> Thanx in advance for the help & responses !!


Serious? On a public forum?


----------



## The Rascal

mariot said:


> Serious? On a public forum?


Why not? Won't be the first or the last. diamantaire - go for the cheapest option, which if i recall is Fujairah.


----------



## diamantaire

mariot said:


> Serious? On a public forum?



Look I am only inquiring , not a crime ?
I believe it is 100% legal !!

Secondly a lot of people in dubai are there with the options I mentioned as they don't want to be under a investor visa which I was told is valid for 6-12 months & needs to be renewed accordingly & also u need to go to the sponsor for all your noc documents .


----------



## diamantaire

The Rascal said:


> Why not? Won't be the first or the last. diamantaire - go for the cheapest option, which if i recall is Fujairah.


Thanx for your reply The Rascal ,

But do I need to take a plexi desk/flexi desk or virtual desk with them?

I don't need it & never intend to use it.

thanx in advance for your replies & help !!


----------



## Stevesolar

diamantaire said:


> Thanx for your reply The Rascal ,
> 
> But do I need to take a plexi desk/flexi desk or virtual desk with them?
> 
> I don't need it & never intend to use it.
> 
> thanx in advance for your replies & help !!


Hi,
Last time I spoke to the people at Creative Fujairah Freezone in the Iridium centre (next to Pan Emirates in Al Barsha, Dubai) - you did not need to take an office or hot desk from them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## diamantaire

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Last time I spoke to the people at Creative Fujairah Freezone in the Iridium centre (next to Pan Emirates in Al Barsha, Dubai) - you did not need to take an office or hot desk from them.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanx a lot Steve , will check it out next month when in dubai & post updates !!


----------



## IceFSE

Hello Everyone,
Could you tell me the pros and cons between an offshore company and a Free Zone Company??

Much obliged..


----------



## 06042161

marc said:


> There are several different options, please send me a massage and I can give you all the information.
> 
> You can only sell physical goods in the freezone or outside of the UAE, however if you are selling a service online this is ok and can be done. (Consultancy)
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any questions.


Hi Marc - well aware this comment was posted nearly a year ago - but hoping the offer is still good (or indeed if anyone else is able to help it would be much appreciated)

I am in the middle of researching the best way in which to incorporate a company here in Dubai (onshore, or freezone).

I will be marketing services directly to customers on the mainland (big red sign saying onshore going off...i know..). These services will be fulfilled contracted labour services (or indeed other service providers on the mainland - with the correct business activity codes) - and i will collect payment.

Think 'foodonclick' - but with a captive client base and not food!

I have been taken amazed by the lack of clarity from business formation companies as to whether or not this kind of company can be in a freezone - and if not, I have been further amazed by the cost of setting up a company with a credible business service provider (set-up fee exceeding 30k!!, on top of DED, sponsor, office space).

Really hoping someone can offer me some advise here


----------

